# New Champion



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My friend, Theresa Stremlau(Sunnyglen Goldens) has a new champion, CH Kristil Sunday Cartoon At Sunnyglen(Daphne). I am sooo happy for her. Daphne is also now Can CH pointed.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Congratulations to your friend! Kristi/Deb have lovely dogs.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Yes they do!!!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Congrats!!! I was hoping for a picture.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Congrats!! And Kristi is whom I wanted to handle my girl!! THe 15 hour trip...is a little far for me right now that I am still teaching. She has nice dogs!! Awesome news!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Theresa sent me pictures, and Daphne looks lovely! I am so pleased that she finished, and so nicely


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I've seen some pictures on Facebook and Daphne is a wonderful looking dog! Can I have one!? Hehe.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I got to meet Daphne, and kiss her nose. Many congratulations and cheers to her championship!


----------

